# Mirage Ii



## Padraig (Jan 16, 2005)

Roy, what crystal is used on the Mirage II, is it sapphire?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I think it was acrylic on the Mirage 2.


----------



## Padraig (Jan 16, 2005)

Bummer


----------

